# Tom Cruise may return to the cockpit in upcoming "Flying Tigers" WW2 movie



## CougarKing (28 Oct 2009)

Hopefully his next character portrayal may be better than his latest portrayal of Colonel Von Stauffenberg in "Valkyrie".

And somehow I can't imagine "Maverick" flying a P40 fighter with Nationalist Chinese markings on it, dodging and diving against Zero fighters.

And no I don't regularly go the link below; it was passed on to me.  :

http://www.tomkatcrazy.com/tom-cruise-may-star-in-flying-tigers/



> The movie is under the direction of Mission Impossible II guy John Woo (pictured above). The screenplay was written by Christopher McQuarrie, who co-wrote Valkyrie, so this teams Tom up with two very familiar faces.
> 
> The photo above is of Cruise and Woo from 2000 when they were promoting “Mission Impossible 2” in Taipei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nieghorn (7 Nov 2009)

Can I just say:  Nooooooooooooo!   

I hate re-makes, and I especially hate re-makes of war flicks (or where the story has already been told - ex. instead of "Pearl Harbour" - try "Tora, Tora, Tora").   Not only does the AVG have "Flying Tigers" but it also has "God is My Co-Pilot".

As a keen reader of WWII history, and a bit of a film buff, there are still many, many compelling WWII stories which haven't yet made it to the big screen.  If I were a screen writer with some influence, or a producer, I'd start there.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Nov 2009)

Ironic: Pappy Boyington was a self-admitted alkie and a truly heroic fighter pilot/fist fighter, while Cruise is a 'should be admitted', teetotalling, made for TV hero wanker... oh well, I'll likely go watch it anyways.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (7 Nov 2009)

Meh. This will go straight to Blockbuster shelves.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (8 Nov 2009)

CougarDaddy...C'mon now! It's ok to go to TomKat....She's hot...Even though she drank the Cool-Aid, I would still.......He's not hot. Well, unless someone likes the runaway's from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory..(Ooompa Loompa).. LOL! Like Valkyrie, I'll watch it...On DVD and will continue to wait for Kat to make her girl on girl XXX debut.

As far as the Flying Tigers though...It'll be neat to see what they can do with the latest and greatest CGI and special effects....Tom Cruise = John Wayne = EPIC FAIL!


----------

